# The improved HML vise and screwing machine any more out there?



## t8hants (31 Oct 2021)

I have spent a couple of days restoring this little gadget, which is a hand operated threading machine with vice. It also has provision to fit attachments, an anvil style bick and position where you can bend about 5/16" bar around a two-inch radius. Someone made it some adaptors to take different size dies from the two-inch provision of the machine. I was given it years ago and at some time I inadvertently broke the fitting that takes the hand lever for turning the mandrel, now fixed as part of the restoration. Made by DLCP Ltd, it is titled the 'HML vice-screwing machine' according to the little brass plate attached to it and the vice has EV" cast into it. The 1933 patent turns up some nice drawings and a brief description on line, I have never seen another one, have you?


----------



## Alpha-Dave (31 Oct 2021)

Yes ... a Warsop DLP vice.

I picked one up at an antiques fair a few years ago, that since sent me down a road of engineering vices that has led me to owning Record, Boley, Leinen, Fortis, York, Woden, Parkinsin, Soba, Sevo, etc.


----------



## t8hants (31 Oct 2021)

Alpha-Dave said:


> Yes ... a Warsop DLP vice.
> 
> I picked one up at an antiques fair a few years ago, that since sent me down a road of engineering vices that has led me to owning Record, Boley, Leinen, Fortis, York, Woden, Parkinsin, Soba, Sevo, etc.
> 
> View attachment 120992


Thats interesting! Having found the advert on the web I see its dated 1945.
I also note that the pipe vice on mine is around the wrong way, as the square face should be square to the die holder.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2021)

Supprised they were able to make such things during the war? 

Cheers James


----------



## Inspector (31 Oct 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Supprised they were able to make such things during the war?
> 
> Cheers James



You don't think plumbers etc stopped working during the war? There were military bases needing to be built, bombed out houses to be fixed, ships and vehicles to be built and the army engineers might have taken tools like that with them because they were multifunctional. Now if there aren't many around it could be that they were not particularly good being a jack of all trades and a master of none kind of tool.

Interesting tool. First time seeing one for me.

Pete


----------



## TFrench (31 Oct 2021)

I've seen a couple on eBay but never one as complete as yours. Nice find.


----------



## Corset (1 Nov 2021)

I have one two. I have been missing the stock holders. Been meaning to make some on the lathe but never got round to it


----------

